# Heyy



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Heyy. I'm Tay. 

I've actually been a member here for about a year or so. I just never really come on anymore, haha.

Uhhm, I don't own any horses...and I don't really ride anymore XD.


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Tayy.  

Well, you already know me but I dropped in to say hi! I wish UHB wasn't down. :?


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hullooo Val.
I was just gonna post on your thread hah. XD

Yeahh me too. It's kinda lonely without it =/


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Woot it's Tay. I remember when we were on here together like a long time ago....oh well. XD


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

HI Tay!


the end


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome or welcome back, whatever is more appropriate


----------



## crossiii (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Tay! that is all


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! Tay
nice to meet you


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank yaaaaaa.


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

hii. [:
it's amanda, new username on this forum, decided to spice it up a bit. hahah.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Hiii, haha. I gathered it was you XDD


----------

